# Parts Car



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys! I found a 1967 lemans about 200 miles away that is still intact but doesn't run. It looks like a rust bucket but there are parts I could use. He wanted $2000.00 for it. It does have the title. I got him down to $1800 WITH delivery. Is that a good deal?
I can use:
Radio
Steering Wheel
Ashtray
Outside Mirror
Lower door driver's side trim
Might need the front bumper
Rear view mirror
Maybe more stuff
I'd like to know your opinion on whether there may be enough left to part out to make up the $ difference, since I know I could probably find these parts for cheaper, but they wouldn't all be in one place.

Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the car is rusty, are the parts you need going to even be good enough for your car with a fresh paint job? 
You could swap out some of the parts and resell the Lemans as a builder. 
Or you could just have two projects.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

my car was once bought as a parts car, thankfully the guy went bankrupt and i was able to rescue her before too much damage was done. Sounds like a pretty good deal, but i'd always rather see one be restored than cut up. I guess it is just a lemans, and it sounds like it has alot of parts you need. I'd just do some shopping and make a little tally of how much you can save, along with how much you could make off other parts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. It's a good deal if you need the parts. You can probably get what you need, and, with a little time and effort, sell off the rest and come out even. The Lemans might even have some options your GTO doesn't have. $1800? That's what I bought my '67 GTO convertible for! (In 1983!) Times have changed....They say change is good......I dunno.......


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*$1800?*

Hey, I'd give you 1800 for it.....:lol:Just kidding. I have a contact here that maybe would like to go in on it. He's yep..another GTO guy. It's too bad it's not an AC car for the whole dash panel and housing is in great shape!
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*pics of parts car*

I'll try to upload two pics of car. Those of you who are thinking about red interior, this one's got it!
Linda


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

looks like good condition for the price.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the custom "Driveshaft on the Front Seat" option. Rare! It looks lke it has '66 front seats. The dash "woodgrain" looks good, but I think your car needs the one with a bigger opening where the heater/AC controls are. Nice looking wheel. Are you sure you need the whole car, though? Small stuff, like wheel well mouldings, window mouldings, trim, etc. are getting harder to find, and this car does look complete. Can't use that rear bumper, though. GTO's have back-up lights in the bumper. I say, get the parts car, put a junkyard 455 in it, air shocks in the back, sponge out the interior, and go "Rat-Goating"!!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

I saw a parts car today on Ebay in Washington state which close to you I believe. Doesn't run, but it was for sale for $7.00, yes $7.00. I will go back to Ebay and lookup the item # and post again.

Bill


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

It is a 66 in Blaine Washington. Item # 160222004133 on ebaymotors.com

It looks in better shape and certainly cheaper than $1800.

Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Linda,
> 
> It is a 66 in Blaine Washington. Item # 160222004133 on ebaymotors.com
> 
> ...


That looks pretty shady. Bidding for information only? You get a name and a phone # with no real idea of what cars are available and what the prices or location of those cars are? 

The wording is too funny....."YOU WILL BE ABLE TO VIEW BID ON ALL CARS AND LOTS OF PARTS FOR SALE ONLINE !!!

WHAT YOU DO WITH AFTER YOU GET THAT INFORMATION IS UP TO YOU"

I don`t wanna view bids on the cars, I want to actually bid on the cars.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ebay cars*

I'll check it out but I've seen these listings before. Blaine, WA is 15 miles north of here by the Canadian border and a lot of times, people will do these shady deals and they are actually are out of the country or they say "pick up at customs" or something weird like that. 
I know the rear bumper wouldn't work on this car, but the front will...and I might need it. Also I believe the 67 steering wheel is different (3 spoke) from a 66. 
The 455 idea sounds kinda fun, AFTER I get my ride finished....
My body guy is coming on thursday to determine what needs to be done and I'll ask him about the color of paint...I'm still liking the Starlight black. It's either that or plum mist. The red lines will definitely look pretty cool with the black. 
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

What Rukee said is good information, but since it is only 15 miles away it maybe worth checking out.

Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The information is 15 miles away, but where are the cars located??


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Location*

That's what is so shady! They'll usually say that you'd have to pick it up across the border, so they get your money and run. I'd watch out for this in any town close to the border. Too many scam artists out there. Over the last two years while I've been actively searching, I've seen maybe at least 10 of these. Once they get your email address through ebay, they'll write and write and try to get you to put a down payment on the vehicle through another party like Western Union. Maybe even just try to get your Ebay info so they can try to get into your account...Believe it or not, there are people that fall for it. 
Linda


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

yah, every once and a while I'll go scambaiting. It's really fun to mess with these idiot's All you do is waste there time and get them to do really funny stuff to prove they actually exist. Some people get other things out of it on the big deals, and such. If anybody feels like trying it out, check out: Welcome to the 419 Eater


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Linda,

Just my opinion, but the parts you listed, could be bought aftermarket or used for a lot less than $1800 and you won't have to deal with storing or getting rid of the donor car. The steering wheel looks like is is not in the best condition as it looks like it has cracks.

I do agree with a couple comments. $1800 may not be bad for the Lemans, if someone was looking for a very rough project to work on. But even then it depends on how far gone it is.

Good luck,
Dale


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*parts car*

Dale,
Thanks for the response. I know it was a lot, but he would've included the price of bringing it up here in the 1800. Which with the price of gas these days, especially on a big truck, would cost a lot in itself....I was just hoping a friend up here would go in on it for he was looking for a car to rod out. It would've been perfect. Plus, you never know what you'd need once we get into the body more. I'm going to see if he'll just part it out or lower the price. Apparently, at one point, he had 100 cars and has been getting rid of them. He may be ready to just get rid of it at this point....I'll keep you guys up to date. 
Linda


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

I need the front windshield if it's intact...

I'd take the whole dash too, if the price was right. My speed-o gauge is cracked and the entire dash on my '67 is in severe dis-repair. Don't know what that would be worth but at the very least that's 1/4th of the $2k and that's a very cheap-skate estimate.

Also, the piece of metal that sits below the windshiled on my car is pretty rusty. If it's good, I'd get that too...


----------

